# Nordic Light



## devilsue (23. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist wohl an der Zeit das sich auch eine sehr alte Gilde von Gilneas einmal offiziell vorstellt.

Gildendetails:

Name: NordicLight

Größe: 52 Chars (etwa 30 Accounts)

Gründungsdatum: 15. Februar 2005

Gilden/Raidleitung: Ainú 

Gildenrat: Ghostofdali, Var, Devilsue

Homepage: www.nordiclight.de

Memberalter: wir haben diesbezüglich keine Grenzen nach oben oder unten, man sollte sich in jungen Jahren nur passend zu verhalten wissen  der Großteil unserer Member sind im Alter zwischen 20-30 Jahren

Raiderfolge: bevor BC uns „überrollte“ haben wir erfolgreich MC bezwungen (Clearbestzeit ca. 2,50h), AQ20 und ZG gecleared und standen in BWL vor Chromi, je näher BC rückte umso mehr der externen Raidmitglieder verlohren die Lust noch etwas zu erreichen und so mussten wir die Raids gegen Ende des Jahres leider einstellen

Aktuelle Raids: Wir waren jetzt ein paar mal in Karazhan. Da sich nun aber unsere Raidally aufgelöst hat sind wir nun an einer Neu-Struckturierung unseres Raides. Also wenn auch bei euch interesse besteht zu Raiden dann schaut mal vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber eins noch vorweg,wer bei uns Mitglied werden will muss nicht gleichzeitig mit uns Raiden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir legen viel mehr Wert auf familiäre Atmosphäre und aktives Miteinander in der Gilde, ob nun innerhalb oder außerhalb der Raids.

Wenn ihr euch für Gilde/Raid bewerben wollt dann bitte hier >> www.nordiclight.de << einen Text verfassen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ACHTUNG: bitte erst NACH einer positiven Bewerbung registrieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , unbekannte Usernamen werden aus Sicherheitsgründen gelöscht

Liebe Grüße

Devilsue


----------



## devilsue (30. März 2007)

Hallo ,

wir suchen noch heilende Unterstützung für unseren neuen Krazhan raid.

Ihr habt noch keinen Raid?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr sucht nette Leute um den Bossen das fürchten zu lernen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann bewerbt euch doch unter www.nordiclight.de 

Wir freuen uns auf euch 

Lg Devilsue


----------



## devilsue (4. April 2007)

EDIT

Bei uns hat sich einiges geändert und wir suchen unterstützung von netten Spielern in unserer Gilde zum gemeinsamen spaßigen Questen oder einfach mal ein paar  Instanzen zu bezwingen.

Auch für unsere 2 raidgruppen suchen wir folgende Klassen:

Paladin
Schurke
2 Priester
HM

Falls ihr Fragen habt schaut einfach unter www.nordiclight.de oder fragt uns ingame

Gildenmeisterin: Devilsue

Gildenräte: Gohstofdali / Var / Ainú 



Liebe Grüße

- Nordic Light -


----------



## devilsue (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

unsere Gilde hat nun ein neues Forum schaut doch einfach mal vorbei würde uns freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://nordiclight.phpbbx.de

Lg Devilsue


----------



## devilsue (23. September 2007)

Unsere Gilde Nordic Light sucht neues Blut um wieder mit unseren Twinks und LowLevelern zu leveln oder um mit unseren 70ern in Instanzen etc zu gehen.

Nach einigen mehr oder weniger schmerzlichen abgängen aus unserer Gilde ist nun der harte und lustige Kern über geblieben. Wenn auch du einfach nur Spaß am Spiel haben willst egal ob nur einmal oder 7 Tage die Woche dann melde dich unter

http://nordiclight.phpbbx.de

Liebe Grüße

Devilsue


----------



## devilsue (10. Oktober 2007)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devilsue (31. Oktober 2007)

Unsere Gilde Nordic Light sucht neues Blut um wieder mit unseren Twinks und LowLevelern zu leveln oder um mit unseren 70ern in Instanzen etc zu gehen.

Nach einigen mehr oder weniger schmerzlichen abgängen aus unserer Gilde ist nun der harte und lustige Kern über geblieben. Wenn auch du einfach nur Spaß am Spiel haben willst egal ob nur einmal oder 7 Tage die Woche dann melde dich unter

*NEUE HOMEPAGE: * www.nordiclight.info

Wir freuen uns auf euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir suchen auch noch unterstützung für unseren bald starteten Kara - Raid.

Lg Devilsue


----------

